

Shopify launches the Build-A-Business 2011 contest - Titanous
http://www.shopify.com/contest

======
peteforde
Last year DODOcase won $100k, this year it's a $500k prize.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BBL_L4_y94&hd=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BBL_L4_y94&hd=1)

------
acommons
Seth Godin, Gary Vaynerchuk and Tim Ferriss are involved too.

